# Box locks



## Hornbeam (21 Feb 2019)

Can anybody recommend a good quality box lock at a reasonable pricefor jewellery boxes. Looking for something around 40mm X 25mm. There are quite a few but most of them are quite thick (10mm) so they will not really fit into a thin box side. and cause 2 problems, the relief for the lock body leaves a fragile piece and when fitting the plate there is minimal material left on either side
Thanks
Ian


----------



## thetyreman (21 Feb 2019)

https://www.nichelocks.com/Traditional- ... ath=77_82&

will this do the trick?

can highly recommend niche locks, I got an A&E Squire lock for my tool chest and the quality is really good, made in the UK not china, well worth what they cost, it's going to last a lifetime a lock like this.


----------



## powertools (22 Feb 2019)

I've just finished a box and I got my hinges and lock from prokraft.

https://www.prokraft.co.uk/1-brass-box-lock-set.html

The sides of my box were 12 mm thick and I would think that would be as thin as you would be able to get away with. I had to cut down the tacks for the escution to about 5mm long.
The lock and hinges were nice quality.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2019)

Same manufacturer. There doesn't seem to be much difference except the keys.


----------



## Biliphuster (2 Mar 2019)

I agree the AE squire/Nichelocks cabinet locks are great. I only use them now and am always very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Glynne (2 Mar 2019)

I’d say the NicheLocks are good rather than great.
I’ve just fitted one in an heirloom chest and whilst it’s OK for purpose, you wouldn’t fit one in a top of the range jewellery box. In terms of quality they are a long way off Smart Locks (Andrew Crawford) and Neat Locks (Ian Hawthorne) but that having said they are a lot cheaper.
If you going to buy drawer Locks from Nichelocks then go for the more expensive ones. Same size as the cheaper ones but much better finished.


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Mar 2019)

I used box locks on writing slopes. Never had a problem with them. I got mine from Martins in Hockley, Brum, but they went mainstream online; that is if they are still in business. 

John


----------

